# can i study a bachelor degree on visa 485



## xxorg (Feb 24, 2011)

can i study a bachelor degree on visa 485 ? will the tuition fee be the same as local?
can someone please help me 。。。 thanks very much!!!


----------



## xxorg (Feb 24, 2011)

please,................


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You can study while on a 485 but a bachelor degree is normally three years and the 485 is only good for 18 months and you will have to pay international student fees.


----------



## xxorg (Feb 24, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> You can study while on a 485 but a bachelor degree is normally three years and the 485 is only good for 18 months and you will have to pay international student fees.


can i pay 18 month as local student fees?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Local student fees are only for permanent residents.


----------

